# Problème installation Canon Pixma MG5350. Un futé ici?



## macosxx (17 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter imprimante Canon PIXMA MG 5350.
J'ai un Mac book air  OS X 10.7.4

J'ai téléchargé les drivers sur le site CANON et je crois que cela m'a installé direct 2 dossiers: Canon et canon utilities.
Et après on fait quoi?
Il n'y a même pas de notice !!!

Evidemment je veux installer en wifi puisque Macbook AIR.

Y a t il un connaisseur  ?

Merci beaucoup de votre aide


----------



## herszk (18 Juin 2012)

Bonjour.
C'est très étonnant que la notice ne soit pas fournie avec l'imprimante mais si tel est le cas, il suffit d'aller sur le site de Canon et de télécharger la notice correspondant à ton modèle, c'est très simple.
Bon, je suis gentil, voilà le lien : http://fr.software.canon-europe.com/


----------



## adep140 (14 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
Je viens aussi d'acheter l'imprimante *Canon Pixma MG5350*. Je n'arrive pas à faire l'installation (sur mac os x 10.7 flambant neuf et macbook pro os x 10.6) pour qu'elle fonctionne en wifi. Une fois que toute l'installation est terminée, je reçois le message suivant:_ le réseau wifi n'est pas détecté_. Il me semble pourtant que j'ai suivi toutes les étapes... 

J'ai téléphoné à ma compagnie de tel. pour savoir si mon router était compatible et ils m'ont dit de mettre les drivers à jour et m'ont renvoyé chez Canon. Les drivers  je ne comprends pas! C'est quoi et ça sert à quoi? Où les trouve-t-on?

Le problème c'est que quand j'entre dans le site de Canon pour demander de l'assistance, cette imprimante n'apparaît pas, ni aucune de la série Pixma!

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ou me dire où m'adresser pour obtenir de l'aide?

Merci d'avance


----------



## herszk (14 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour.
Tu n'as pas cherché dans la bonne rubrique, c'est  à "multifonction" et non à "imprimante" qu'il faut chercher pour trouver la mg5350, voici le lien :

https://www.canon.fr/Support/Consum...series/PIXMA_MG5350.aspx?type=download&page=1

Tu choisis "Logiciels(Pilotes et application)", tu télécharges tous les pilotes relatifs à Mac OS X et tu les installes.


----------



## adep140 (14 Juillet 2012)

ah! merci infiniment 

j'y cours!!

bonne fin de journée et bon dimanche, si je ne reviens pas entre temps...! (suis nulle en informatique comme tu as pu constater!)


----------



## kayos (24 Août 2012)

Salut, 

j'ai posté pour un pbm un peu similaire mais moi j'ai eu du mal mais j'ai réussi a tout installé, enfin je crois...

Par contre vous qui avec un mac et cette meme imprimante que la mienne, vous vous en servez comment ? Vous passé par le driver ou par le log fournis ( qui sont nuls a chier mais bon ) ?

Moi j'ai vraiment du mal a comprendre comment fait on simplement, lorsque l'on veut imprimer tel ou tel doc, a selectionner le mode d'impression correct ...

Vous pouvez m'aider un peu svp..
merci


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Août 2012)

Pour imprimer la plus part des logiciels (traitement texte, tableurs, bases, photo...) ont leur propre lien d'impression qui récupère ensuite les possibilités de l'imprimante.
Voici 2 copies d'écran de la fenêtre d'impression qui est obtenue par exemple pour "Pages":









Ne pas hésiter à ouvrir et faire défiler les fenêtres: Il y a pas mal de possibilités et réglages qui sont à disposition.

Pour ce qui concerne les copies je les réalise directement sur le paneau de controle de la machine.

Pour ce qui concerne les "scans" je les réalise avec le logiciel fourni: MP Navigator EX 5.0" dont j'ai récupéré l'icône dans les applications pour le positionner dans le DOK. et donc, au besoin, je clique sur cette icône et ce type de fenêtre s'ouvre:





Il est alors facile de réaliser ses scans: Bien visiter cette fenêtre et les possibilités qu'elle offre...Là encore, faire des essais.


----------



## kayos (24 Août 2012)

merci bcp pour ta réponse... en fait je viens de prendre le tps, encore, de me créer des profils (couleur brouillon, couleur standard, NB....)
Canon pourrait faire un effort avec leur log tout de meme...

encore une petite question, qd je scan, ca m'ouvre automatiquement le log de canon "explorer je ne sais plus quoi"... comment fait on pour ne pas qu'il s'ouvre ??


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Août 2012)

Et ne pas oublier les réglages du type de papier, du bac d'impression, du procédé "recto-verso"...
Et surtout, ne pas oublier que (sauf contre indication ou choix de profils post indiqués)  cette imprimante garde en mémoire ces réglages pour l'impression suivante... résultat:


----------



## syl149 (10 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,
En fait elle ne m'imprime qu'un seul document word, et pas d'autres?
Elle n'imprime aucun de mes mails, ni une page Safari, par exemple.
Tout allait très bien. J'ai changé une cartouche Canon (et non compatible) et depuis plus rien ne marche
C'est grave pour moi, car je suis médecin et imprime souvent des documents?
Je viens d'acheter un voyage et je voulais imprimer la confirmation par mail: impossible: page blanche.
J'ai nettoyé les têtes d'impression, les cartouches sont pleines
Je suis désespérée
IMac OS 10.8.2
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mars 2014)

Si elle imprime bien tes pages Word, elle doit pouvoir imprimer tout ce qui est imprimable !
Quand tu imprimes un mail ou autre as tu bien vérifié que l'imprimante MG 5350 est bien celle qui est spécifiée par défaut ?


----------



## syl149 (10 Mars 2014)

[j'ai dit elle imprime un document word, qui est une ordonnance, mais n'imprime pas un autre texte sur un autre document word
Comme imprimante, il y a sélectionné canon 5300s et j'ai aussi, dans paramètres, imprimante une autre canon 5300 (tout seul sans s)
Dans ces mêmes paramètres les 2 imprimantes sont marquées inactives
Bien sûr, j'ai essayé avec les 2, le résultat est le même 
J'ai même retéléchargé le pilote
Rien n'y fait


QUOTE=pepeye66;12693083]Si elle imprime bien tes pages Word, elle doit pouvoir imprimer tout ce qui est imprimable !
Quand tu imprimes un mail ou autre as tu bien vérifié que l'imprimante MG 5350 est bien celle qui est spécifiée par défaut ?

[/QUOTE]


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mars 2014)

Dans  "Préférences système" clique sur "imprimantes et scanners" puis sur le "+" en bas à gauche et dis nous si ton imprimante MG 5350 est visible (si oui double clique dessus pour l'ajouter à ta liste), si non ça fera l'objet de la suite...


----------



## syl149 (10 Mars 2014)

Si je clique sur +, j'ai une fenêtre qui s'ouvre intitulé "Ajouter" et la fenêtre est vide
Dans préférences système, imprimante,j'ai imprimante par défaut : canon MG5300 séries-1
Voilà



pepeye66 a dit:


> Dans  "Préférences système" clique sur "imprimantes et scanners" puis sur le "+" en bas à gauche et dis nous si ton imprimante MG 5350 est visible (si oui double clique dessus pour l'ajouter à ta liste), si non ça fera l'objet de la suite...




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h51 ----------

[je viens de tester le scanner, il marche très bien

QUOTE=syl149;12693122]Si je clique sur +, j'ai une fenêtre qui s'ouvre intitulé "Ajouter" et la fenêtre est vide
Dans préférences système, imprimante,j'ai imprimante par défaut : canon MG5300 séries-1
Voilà[/QUOTE]


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mars 2014)

Ton imprimante n'est pas reconnue.
Comment est elle reliée au MAC ? (USB ou RJ45 ou WiFi ?)
Il semble que tu ne l'ais pas branchée correctement dès le début ! Tu as des explications sur les documents qui te sont fournis avec ta machine; il te faut les suivre pas à pas selon le mode de branchement que tu choisiras.
Au cas où tu peux télécharger son pilote ici:
PIXMA MG5350
Tu vas en bas du document et tu cliques sur "accepter et télécharger"


----------



## syl149 (10 Mars 2014)

Elle est reliée en wifi

J'ai changé d'IMac en août 2013, j'avais remis le code et tout marchait bien
J'ai gardé la notice.  Le CD ne sert plus à rien, car je n'ai plus de lecteur

Comment cette imprimante qui imprimait très bien il y a 3 jours, n'imprime plus
Pourquoi elle n'est plus reconnue?

sans CD d'installation, comment mon IMac va t-il la reconnaître?
Je suis angoissée
Merci pour votre aide



pepeye66 a dit:


> Ton imprimante n'est pas reconnue.
> Comment est elle reliée au MAC ? (USB ou RJ45 ou WiFi ?)
> Il semble que tu ne l'ais pas branchée correctement dès le début ! Tu as des explications sur les documents qui te sont fournis avec ta machine; il te faut les suivre pas à pas selon le mode de branchement que tu choisiras.
> Au cas où tu peux télécharger son pilote ici:
> ...


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mars 2014)

Télécharge le pilote dont je t'ai fourni le lien et tu pourras ensuite "entrer" ton imprimante dans la liste des imprimantes sélectionnables .


----------



## syl149 (10 Mars 2014)

je viens de télécharger le pilote qui s'appelle "PrinterDriver MG5300 série", en fait comme avant
J'ai mis le nouveau pilote dans application (qui a remplacé l'ancien)Résultat: pas d'impression

Ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est que dans préférences système, imprimante, dans une partie de la fenêtre à G, il y a imprimantes: j'ai 2 photos d'imprimante Canon MG 5300 l'une séries et l'autre (par défaut") et elles sont toutes les 2 marquées comme inactives??

Comment en rendre une active?
Merci


pepeye66 a dit:


> Télécharge le pilote dont je t'ai fourni le lien et tu pourras ensuite "entrer" ton imprimante dans la liste des imprimantes sélectionnables .


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mars 2014)

Tu dis que ton imprimante est en liaison WiFi: Le voyant du WiFi (bleu à l&#8217;extrême droite) est il allumé ? si oui ton imprimante est en liaison avec ta Box ou autre émetteur WiFi ?
D'autre part, va faire un tour sur cet explicatif donné par Apple:
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4670?viewlocale=fr_FR



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h47 ----------

Je reviens sur l'information "inactive".
Cette info est normale: Cela veut dire que ton imprimante n'est pas sollicité par une impression. (une imprimante sélectionnée a un point vert à gauche de son nom)
Quant tu vas sur "Préférences > ajout imprimante et scanners" et que tu cliques sur le "+" si tu vois apparaitre "MG 5300 Série" tu cliques dessus pour la désigner comme imprimante par défaut.


----------



## syl149 (10 Mars 2014)

[merci
Je verrais cela demain et te tiens au courant

QUOTE=pepeye66;12693188]Tu dis que ton imprimante est en liaison WiFi: Le voyant du WiFi (bleu à lextrême droite) est il allumé ? si oui ton imprimante est en liaison avec ta Box ou autre émetteur WiFi ?
D'autre part, va faire un tour sur cet explicatif donné par Apple:
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4670?viewlocale=fr_FR



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h47 ----------

Je reviens sur l'information "inactive".
Cette info est normale: Cela veut dire que ton imprimante n'est pas sollicité par une impression. (une imprimante sélectionnée a un point vert à gauche de son nom)
Quant tu vas sur "Préférences > ajout imprimante et scanners" et que tu cliques sur le "+" si tu vois apparaitre "MG 5300 Série" tu cliques dessus pour la désigner comme imprimante par défaut.

[/QUOTE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h57 ----------

Elle scanne, donc mon IMac la reconnaît cette fichue canon
Comment expliquer qu'elle scanne mais n'imprime pas?????
Merci



pepeye66 a dit:


> Tu dis que ton imprimante est en liaison WiFi: Le voyant du WiFi (bleu à lextrême droite) est il allumé ? si oui ton imprimante est en liaison avec ta Box ou autre émetteur WiFi ?
> D'autre part, va faire un tour sur cet explicatif donné par Apple:
> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4670?viewlocale=fr_FR
> 
> ...




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h08 ----------

Comment insérer dans la discussion une copie d'écran?
Merci



pepeye66 a dit:


> Tu dis que ton imprimante est en liaison WiFi: Le voyant du WiFi (bleu à lextrême droite) est il allumé ? si oui ton imprimante est en liaison avec ta Box ou autre émetteur WiFi ?
> D'autre part, va faire un tour sur cet explicatif donné par Apple:
> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4670?viewlocale=fr_FR
> 
> ...


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Mars 2014)

Ah mais je te pensais partie jusqu'à demain....
Bon pour insérer une copie d'écran il te faut la transférer sur un site d'accueil ( j'utilise celui ci: HostingPics - Hebergeur d'image et photos gratuit Upload) ensuite tu récupères la vignette destinée aux forums et tu saisis ce lien dans le corps de ta réponse sur le forum.
Maintenant, c'est moi qui vais me coucher.
Bonne nuit,


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Mars 2014)

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4670?viewlocale=fr_FR

Il manque quelques captures qu'on retrouve ici:
Mac Basics: Printing in OS X

Un truc parfois efficace dans les problèmes d'impression :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1341?viewlocale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/PH11143?viewlocale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/PH14141?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## syl149 (11 Mars 2014)

Alors, l'imprimante a bien le voyant wifi allumé
J'ai fait comme conseillé, Préférences système, imprimante, cliqué sur + en bas à G et, enfin mon imprimante est apparié: j'ai double cliqué dessus
Elle imprime (presque tou)
Chose bizarre, j'utilisais le réceptacle avant pour le papier car je trouvais cela plus commode, et, maintenant, elle utilise le réceptacle arrière???




Moonwalker a dit:


> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4670?viewlocale=fr_FR
> 
> Il manque quelques captures qu'on retrouve ici:
> Mac Basics: Printing in OS X
> ...


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Mars 2014)

Si elle utilise par défaut le réceptacle arrière c'est parce que tu l'as utilisé dernièrement et que l'option "utiliser les derniers réglages " est activée. Tu peux changer cela.


----------



## syl149 (12 Mars 2014)

Super, cela marche
J'ai un autre problème (que je n'avais pas avant): je n'arrive pas à imprimer en totalité un tableau Excel: cela n'imprime qu'une partie, à savoir les en en têtes avec leurs noms, les dates, mais pas ce qui a à l'intérieur des colonnes comme les noms
J'imagine que cela doit être une question de réglages, mais je n'y arrive pas.
Avant tout marchait bien, sans que j'ai à régler quoique ce soit et maintenant, c'est plus du tout pareil
Merci



pepeye66 a dit:


> Si elle utilise par défaut le réceptacle arrière c'est parce que tu l'as utilisé dernièrement et que l'option "utiliser les derniers réglages " est activée. Tu peux changer cela.


----------



## syl149 (13 Mars 2014)

Plus rien ne marche à nouveau, je n'y comprends rien
J'ai un besoin urgent d'imprimer
Que dois-je faire?
Merci


syl149 a dit:


> Alors, l'imprimante a bien le voyant wifi allumé
> J'ai fait comme conseillé, Préférences système, imprimante, cliqué sur + en bas à G et, enfin mon imprimante est apparié: j'ai double cliqué dessus
> Elle imprime (presque tou)
> Chose bizarre, j'utilisais le réceptacle avant pour le papier car je trouvais cela plus commode, et, maintenant, elle utilise le réceptacle arrière???


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Mars 2014)

Canon Inkjet Printer Drivers v2.12 for OS X


----------



## syl149 (13 Mars 2014)

Merci de m'expliquer

Cela voudrait dire que le driver que l'on m'a dit de télécharger n'est pas le bon?



Moonwalker a dit:


> Canon Inkjet Printer Drivers v2.12 for OS X


----------



## syl149 (14 Mars 2014)

Merci+++ de bien vouloir m'expliquer (j'aime bien comprendre), la différence entre le téléchargement que tu me proposes et celui du driver que j'ai déjà téléchargé 




Moonwalker a dit:


> Canon Inkjet Printer Drivers v2.12 for OS X




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h14 ----------

J'ai voulu télécharger, mais au bout d'1 heure, le téléchargement n'est pas terminé, alors qu'au début, on me dit qu'il y en a pour 8 minutes ???
Merci


Moonwalker a dit:


> Canon Inkjet Printer Drivers v2.12 for OS X


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mars 2014)

C'était histoire d'essayer de remettre en place le foutoir général sous le capot. Ce sont l'ensembles des drivers Canon disponibles chez Apple en 2013.

Si ça ne veut pas se télécharger, laisse tomber.


Je viens de m'apercevoir que tu n'as pas qu'un seul driver mis à jour par Canon pour cette machine et Mavericks mais tout un ensemble de logiciels.

PIXMA MG5350

Peut-être serait-il judicieux de reprendre l'installation de tout ça à partir de zéro, comme si tu avais acheté la machine ce matin.

Ne pas oublier de réinitialiser le système d'impression avant.


----------



## syl149 (14 Mars 2014)

Merci
Je veux bien tout reprendre à zéro, mais comment faire car je ne peux plus utiliser le CD d'installation (pas de lecteur sur IMac)
Et comment réinitialiser le système d'impression 
Merci de bien m'expliquer tout ce je dois faire, comme à une débutante



Moonwalker a dit:


> C'était histoire d'essayer de remettre en place le foutoir général sous le capot. Ce sont l'ensembles des drivers Canon disponibles chez Apple en 2013.
> 
> Si ça ne veut pas se télécharger, laisse tomber.
> 
> ...


----------



## syl149 (14 Mars 2014)

J'ai finalement réussi à télécharger le lien et l'ai installé: cela ne change rien
J'ai,regardé sur ton autre lien, effectivement,t, il y a plein plus que le driver, mais dois-je installer tout le reste?
Comme elle scanné comme il fait, quels ont les noms des logiciels qui servent à imprimer?
Merci



Moonwalker a dit:


> C'était histoire d'essayer de remettre en place le foutoir général sous le capot. Ce sont l'ensembles des drivers Canon disponibles chez Apple en 2013.
> 
> Si ça ne veut pas se télécharger, laisse tomber.
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mars 2014)

Réinitialiser le système d'impression, je l'ai indiqué dans le post # 22

Pour Mavericks :
http://support.apple.com/kb/PH14141?viewlocale=fr_FR

Tu vas sur la page Canon que j'ai donné en lien, tu définis ton OS, la langue et tu obtiens les dmg des programmes à installer.

(nota : pour le MP Navigator, prendre la version 5.0.3 et ignorer la 5.0.2)

Pour chaque dmg, tu ouvres et tu lances l'installation. A toi de voir si tu veux installer le Easy PhotoPrint et My Image Garden.

Ce qui importe surtout c'est CUPS, ICA, Network Tool et MP Navigator.

Il n'est pas inutile de prendre le temps de lire les manuels. Ils sont aussi disponibles au téléchargement sur le site Canon.


----------



## syl149 (14 Mars 2014)

Merci, car je ne savais pas quelles applications installer

Le post 22 je le troivé où?
merci+++ 


choisi





Moonwalker a dit:


> Réinitialiser le système d'impression, je l'ai indiqué dans le post # 22
> 
> Pour Mavericks :
> http://support.apple.com/kb/PH14141?viewlocale=fr_FR
> ...


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Mars 2014)

@ syl149:
Tu trouveras le N° de post en haut à droite dans le ruban bleu de chaque post.

Essaie de ne pas systématiquement "citer" le post auquel tu répond et si tu veux interpeller l'un de tes interlocuteur, tu peux aisément le faire de la façon suivante:
@ (nom de l'interlocuteur):
...............

Bon courage !


----------



## syl149 (15 Mars 2014)

je dois être bête, je ne trouve pas, Moonwalker, le post 22
Aurais-tu la gentillesse de me le redonner ou retrouver?
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h59 ----------

J'ai réinitialisé, réinstaller tous les pilotes conseillés: résultat consternant = tout est pareil: ne n'imprime rien en dehors d'une seule ordonnance écrite dans word (les autres documents écrits dans word ne s'impriment pas)
Suis désespérée

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h39 ----------

J'ai réinitialisé, réinstaller tous les pilotes conseillés: résultat consternant = tout est pareil: ne n'imprime rien en dehors d'une seule ordonnance écrite dans word (les autres documents écrits dans word ne s'impriment pas)
Suis désespérée


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Mars 2014)

Le problème est peut-être du côté de Word.

Vérifions par quelques tests.

- au lieu d'imprimer directement, faire un PDF via le menu d'impression de Word.

- essayer d'imprimer autre chose que du Word : une page PDF quelconque, un document TextEdit, etc.

La bonne nouvelle, c'est que tu arrives à sortir quelque chose, même si ce n'est qu'une fois. Le problème est donc logiciel.


Sinon essayer Gutenprint.
Gutenprint for Mac OS X

Explication : il s'agit de drivers alternatifs OpenSource.

Dans Préférences Système > Imprimantes et scanners tu cliques sur le + et dans la fenêtre "Ajouter" tu sélectionnes le drivers correspondant à ton imprimante dans la liste du menu déroulant "Utiliser".


----------



## syl149 (15 Mars 2014)

Ce n'est pas qu'un problème de,word, car je ne peux pas imprimer un mail.de Mail, ni une page Safari,(qui,à par exemple, mes.RV de,consultations)
Si je fais + = ajouter dans imprimante de Préférences, rien n'apparaît 
Et de plus,tu me dis de choisir le pilote:quel est son nom car j'ai téléchargé comme tu me l'as dit plein d'applications sur le lien que tu m'as envoyé, et comment le faire apparaître dans la fenétre ajouter,????
Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mars 2014)

syl149 a dit:


> Si je fais + = ajouter dans imprimante de Préférences, rien n'apparaît


Il faut connecter ton imprimante, physiquement, avec un câble USB.

Pour Gutenprint le nom est _Canon PIXMA MG5300 CUPS+Gutenprint v529_

C'est pour te dépanner, parce qu'on est arrivé à rien avec les drivers Canon. Ce qui n'est pas normal.

Cela dit, je voudrais bien comprendre le comment du pourquoi. Mais d'ici, pas facile d'appréhender la situation.


----------



## syl149 (16 Mars 2014)

Je n'ai pas de câble USB, elle est connectée en wifi

Je fais comment pour mettre les drivers dans ajouter?
Moonwalker tu n'es pas prés de Paris?

La durée de vie d'une telle imprimante?

Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mars 2014)

Paris : Non. J'en suis loin.

Câble USB : ça s'achète sur le net ou dans la première fnac venue.

https://www.google.fr/search?client...e_rd=ctrl&ei=f6ElU7zHHsjQ8gf3wYHoCw&gws_rd=cr

Durée de vie : Je n'en sais rien. Ma HP a fêté ses huit ans. Ce modèle de Canon n'est pas si vieux que cela.


Par contre, j'ai fouillé un peu plus chez Canon Europe et j'ai vu qu'il y avait bien une mise à jour firmware pour ta machine, et que cela concernait AirPrint :

PIXMA MG5350



> Description
> - Printer Update: Logiciel de mise à jour des fonctions d'une imprimante connectée via un câble USB.
> - dossier de la langue: Inclut le manuel concernant les procédures de mise à jour du logiciel ainsi que l'utilisation de AirPrint. Vous pouvez y accéder en ouvrant le fichier Manual.html dans le dossier de la langue correspondante.
> 
> ...



Nota bene : Il faut un câble USB. 


Remarque : l'informatique ça n'est pas compliqué. Ce n'est pas une science obscure. T'es médecin ? Donc tu es habitué à raisonner. Dis-toi que tu as un patient qui est l'imprimante. Relis les manuels. C'est de la logique.


----------



## syl149 (16 Mars 2014)

mon imprimante n'a pas de câble USB, et surtout pas de port USB
Elle ne marcha qu'en wifi
Je n'ai pas trouvé sur la notice la place des ports: j'ai un cordon qui relie une prise électrique et relie l'imprimante
Donc mise à jour AirPrint impossible
Certes, je suis médecin
Mais je n'ai pas de temps à perdre avec cette fichue imprimante, dont j'ai grand besoin et qui n'imprime pas
Là j'ai ma déclaration d'impôts pour mon association de gestion qui représente un très gros travail


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mars 2014)

syl149 a dit:


> mon imprimante n'a pas de câble USB, et surtout pas de port USB
> Elle ne marcha qu'en wifi
> Je n'ai pas trouvé sur la notice la place des ports: j'ai un cordon qui relie une prise électrique et relie l'imprimante
> Donc mise à jour AirPrint impossible
> ...





Canon PIXMA MG5350 - Imprimantes photo jet d'encre - Canon France



> Type d'interface &#8211; PC/Mac
> 
> *USB Haute-vitesse (Port B)*
> Bluetooth version 2.0 (avec unité Bluetooth BU-30 en option) - HCRP
> ...



Le port USB se trouve à l'arrière de la machine à l'opposé du connecteur secteur, dans la courbe, avec le sigle USB gravés dans la masse.

Il suffit de lire le manuel de la machine. 

Là, on tourne en rond. Je suis d'un naturel obstiné mais là je commence à fatiguer. Je suis d'avis que remettre cette machine en fonction ne doit pas prendre plus d'une demi-heure à une personne modestement qualifiée y ayant accès.


----------



## syl149 (29 Mars 2014)

Je viens de voir en vérifiant mon Mac avec Onyx que dans préférences
jp.co.canon.ij.print.utility.command2canonij.plist a 0 octets
Est ce que cela pourrait expliquer le fait que ma canon n'imprime que mes documents word et pas le reste?
Merci


----------

